# Task Scheduling help/idea,



## GSG-9 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, my goal is to use IOGraph to record my mouse moments, What I would like to do, is use a task scheduler to make iograph save the photo ever 30min or so to a folder (in background if possible). Then I want to make a script that will delete jpgs that are older than 4 hours (any amount of time really). I would then set that folder to my desktop background folder. 

Anyone here proficient in using a task scheduler for anything like that?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 10, 2010)

no simple ways i can find... interesting idea though!

where im at is if it's possible to write a front-end for iograph to time and save the pictures. from there, there are any number of wallpaper rotation softwares that will choose from within a folder, according to rules you set.

now just to write a frontend for iograph ... simple enough 

note: im looking at background processes solely.  if it interrupts , i might as well have done it manually.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 10, 2010)

I could not find any source code for it, I was thinking about emailing them and seeing if there is any command line actions (for saving images) I could put in a .bat file or something


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 10, 2010)

If you can get the image from the app, it wouldn't be too hard to write a service to save it to a folder on an interval.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 10, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> I could not find any source code for it, I was thinking about emailing them and seeing if there is any command line actions (for saving images) I could put in a .bat file or something



that would be sweet - and if so would almost be too easy to implement  keep me updated via here or pm and i'll do the same - i like this idea man 

all we need iograph to do is to save the snapshot every xx minutes to a specific folder.  it already lets you choose where to save so adding a timer and hardcoding the directory shouldn't be too difficult (i hope)

i use displayfusion to go through my wallpaper folders and switch them up ever 6-16 minutes.  a similar freeware program would just choose the newest picture every hour.  i've seen a ton of those type of softs so im not worried about that part yet.



FordGT90Concept said:


> If you can get the image from the app, it wouldn't be too hard to write a service to save it to a folder on an interval.



right but as is the app will only save an image when you click save.  we need to it to save every hour automatically... if there is maybe a temp folder where it compiles them until you hit save we don't know of? that could work.  idk though.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 10, 2010)

Im waiting to see if they get back to me.  Fingers crossed

Edit: Its been a few days and I have not gotten any response, I don't know if they are going to get back to me.


----------

